# Kirvella



## JM (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone own a Bible made of Kirvella? What's it like?


----------



## JM (Oct 31, 2007)

I just realized my wife has a Bible made of the stuff. My standard daily reading Bible has tiny print so I’ve been going back to my book shelf and trying to find something that I already have to read, something with larger font, and I’ve ended up using my wife’s Bible. From what I can tell kirvella is imitation leather, the box reads “leatherlike” and I think that’s trade marked. It’s really soft stuff and at first I thought it was real leather but it's not...but close to it in terms of soft feeling in the hand.

JM


----------

